

Socialize increases iOS & Android app sessions by 21.8% - danielodio
http://blog.getsocialize.com/2011/socialize-increases-app-sessions-by-more-than-20-percent

======
danielodio
Since the site's up & down due to load, here's a picture showing that
Socialize increases app sessions by 21.8%: <http://go.drod.io/pwaqd5> \--
video at <http://vimeo.com/28162089>

------
danielodio
And here's a cached copy:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://blog.getsocialize.com/2011/socialize-
increases-app-sessions-by-more-than-20-percent)

